# Contemporary PCA Worship



## Jared (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not PCA but there are quite a few contemporary worship artists that are PCA. The ones that I'm familiar with are:

1. Matthew Smith
2. Derek Webb
3. Sandra McCracken
4. Andrew Osenga
5. Dan Haseltine

I really like a lot of the indelible grace stuff that I have heard, but I don't see very much of it on iTunes. In fact none of the indivuidual indelible grace projects are on there. Do you know of any place that I could download these albums? I want to pay for them, but I don't know of anywhere that I can find them.

More generally though, I just wanted to talk about contemporary PCA worship artists. Thanks.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't know Derek Webb and his wife were PCA folk.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 1, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I didn't know Derek Webb and his wife were PCA folk.



Indeed. Steven Curtis Chapman is as well. In fact, his and Derek's families used to be members of the same church in Nashville, until Derek and Sandra joined the efforts (and membership) of a new PCA congregation more in the inner-city. I'm not aware whether or not the Chapmans' membership has changed.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 1, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I didn't know Derek Webb and his wife were PCA folk.



Yes indeed. Pretty sure they call City Church East in Nashville home.

Check out the music from Red Mountain Church in Birmingham for some similar (and, in my opinion, better) stuff to Indelible Grace. We use both IG and RMC music at our church.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2008)

I believe Wes King is also.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 1, 2008)

I like Derek Webb he helped me become a liberal


----------



## Jared (Jul 1, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> I like Derek Webb he helped me become a liberal



Define liberal.


----------



## etexas (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Card is PCA. Does good stuff!


----------



## raekwon (Jul 1, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> I like Derek Webb he helped me become a liberal



I wouldn't describe DW as a "liberal" by any means (despite how some try to paint him).

Not saying that you're trying to paint him in that way.


----------



## Grymir (Jul 1, 2008)

A liberal theologically - anybody who follows Barth and/or denies that the Bible is written by God and/or who denies essential truths while claiming the name Christian and/or anybody's idea of saving faith is to live like Jesus did (who needs the cross anyway?) A liberal politically is a Democrat or John McCain or Rhino's. I could go on, but to define a liberal has to be a rhetorical question anyway. A liberal is worse than an infidel.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not greatly familiar with the contemporary Christian music scene but have found the group "Jars of Clay" to have high quality music and solid lyrics.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 1, 2008)

Grymir said:


> A liberal theologically - anybody who follows Barth and/or denies that the Bible is written by God and/or who denies essential truths while claiming the name Christian and/or anybody's idea of saving faith is to live like Jesus did (who needs the cross anyway?) A liberal politically is a Democrat or John McCain or Rhino's. I could go on, but to define a liberal has to be a rhetorical question anyway. A liberal is worse than an infidel.



As President Reagan used to say . . . "There you go again."

Tim, Barth was a pussycat compared to the toxic stuff your PCUSA guys read and believe. 

Besides, the American definition of liberal is quite simple: anyone to the left of me.


----------



## Gage Browning (Jul 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > A liberal theologically - anybody who follows Barth and/or denies that the Bible is written by God and/or who denies essential truths while claiming the name Christian and/or anybody's idea of saving faith is to live like Jesus did (who needs the cross anyway?) A liberal politically is a Democrat or John McCain or Rhino's. I could go on, but to define a liberal has to be a rhetorical question anyway. A liberal is worse than an infidel.
> ...



I know a "liberal" when I see one.


----------



## CDM (Jul 1, 2008)

Grymir said:


> A liberal theologically - anybody who follows Barth and/or denies that the Bible is written by God and/or who denies essential truths while claiming the name Christian and/or anybody's idea of saving faith is to live like Jesus did (who needs the cross anyway?) A liberal politically is a Democrat or John McCain or Rhino's. I could go on, but to define a liberal has to be a rhetorical question anyway. *A liberal is worse than an infidel*.



But certainly not worse than a neocon.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if Sarah Groves is PCA? I like her music. 

There are quite a few "not so well known" artists in the PCA such as David Hampton, Luke Brodine and Derek Parsons. 

Have you checked this website? Indelible Grace Music

Also you can find a lot of free sheet music to download at this site: RUF Hymnbook Online Hymn Resource


----------



## Davidius (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know why Sandra McCracken (Derek Webb's wife) didn't change her name?


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 1, 2008)

I have not heard, but it is often common for female artists who started out single to retain their name for professional reasons, but use their married name for everything else. 

I was doing a lot of professional work locally as a musician when I got married, and for a year or so I hyphenated my name until everyone figured out I got married. Then I dropped my maiden name. 

When you are at the level of Sandra McCracken, it becomes very expensive to do a professional name change.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 1, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I have not heard, but it is often common for female artists who started out single to retain their name for professional reasons, but use their married name for everything else.
> 
> I was doing a lot of professional work locally as a musician when I got married, and for a year or so I hyphenated my name until everyone figured out I got married. Then I dropped my maiden name.
> 
> When you are at the level of Sandra McCracken, it becomes very expensive to do a professional name change.



Interesting.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 1, 2008)

She's Sandra Webb in "real life".


----------



## Davidius (Jul 1, 2008)

raekwon said:


> She's Sandra Webb in "real life".



Ahh. That I did not know.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 1, 2008)

Davidius said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > She's Sandra Webb in "real life".
> ...



, but when the two members who make up The White Stripes got married, it was Jack who took Meg's last name, White. Then they got a divorce, but Jack White retained his last name. The two look alike, so they get away with telling people they are brother and sister.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 1, 2008)

raekwon said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know Derek Webb and his wife were PCA folk.
> ...



I'm friends with the music director at Red Mountain (Brian T. Murphy). He's a great musician and very talented piano player. He'll be happy to know you gave him a plug...


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 1, 2008)

I really enjoy the music at Briarwood (my old church). They have a great mix of traditional hymns and contemporary work. Here's their sample site...

cds


----------



## Jared (Jul 1, 2008)

Grymir said:


> A liberal theologically - anybody who follows Barth and/or denies that the Bible is written by God and/or who denies essential truths while claiming the name Christian and/or anybody's idea of saving faith is to live like Jesus did (who needs the cross anyway?) A liberal politically is a Democrat or John McCain or Rhino's. I could go on, but to define a liberal has to be a rhetorical question anyway. A liberal is worse than an infidel.



I know what theological liberalism is but I wanted to know from him what sort of liberalism he was talking about.


----------



## Jared (Jul 1, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> Does anyone know if Sarah Groves is PCA? I like her music.
> 
> There are quite a few "not so well known" artists in the PCA such as David Hampton, Luke Brodine and Derek Parsons.
> 
> ...



Sarah Groves is Assembly of God.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 1, 2008)

Matthew Perryman Jones is PCA. He has an amazing voice. He sings "Abide with me" on IG V and "Jesus, cast a look on me" on IG III.
I love Red Mountain's rendering of "Pass me not, O Gentle Savior." It was a hymn I had never heard until I listened to them sing it. The words and music are beautiful.
I am also a fan of Fernando Ortega, I don't think he is PCA. He does some good stuff with old hymns and has written some pretty good ones himself. 
I went to a Derek Webb/Sandra McCracken concert once and it was really awesome. Not only did they sing brilliantly but Derek spoke powerful words of scriptural truth that I still remember to this day.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 1, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > danmpem said:
> ...



Yeah, BTM's a good guy.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 2, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Matthew Perryman Jones is PCA. He has an amazing voice. He sings "Abide with me" on IG V and "Jesus, cast a look on me" on IG III.



I love his music, and actually heard about him through Steven Delopoulos. How did you find out he was PCA?


----------



## Reepicheep (Jul 2, 2008)

Nathan Clark George is also a gifted musician who is PCA


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 2, 2008)

Me Died Blue said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew Perryman Jones is PCA. He has an amazing voice. He sings "Abide with me" on IG V and "Jesus, cast a look on me" on IG III.
> ...




I had kinda guessed from the Indelible Grace stuff. However, a friend told me that MPJ is in the same small group as his brother.


----------



## DTK (Jul 2, 2008)

> A liberal theologically - anybody who follows Barth...


This is a misunderstanding of Barth. I know of no published theologian who would describe him as a liberal. he was neo-orthodox compared to the liberals of his day. I'm no fan of Barth, but I shake my head in confusion at this the same way I do when I read your signature, "PCUSA (Yea, I know)." My brother, do you really know?

By the way, Barth was a staunch defender of the virgin birth and deity of Christ.

DTK


----------



## danmpem (Jul 2, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> I went to a Derek Webb/Sandra McCracken concert once and it was really awesome. Not only did they sing brilliantly but Derek spoke powerful words of scriptural truth that I still remember to this day.


----------

